# Attended a cooking class



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

with my husband (It was called Pizza cooking for couples)

It did many good things...taught me how to make dough (finally!)...rejuvenated my relationship with hubby...got me out of the house...made me laugh  My hubb liked it so much, he's begging me to sign us up for other courses. So besides the fact that I cut my thumb with a slicer, turned yellow, and almost fainted....lol....it was a great experience !

P.S> Very recommended for couples with SA - attend a cooking class together.


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

that's so interesting! where did you take this class, how long was it, and what recipes did it teach you? Did you get to cook or did you just wathc an instructor cook? I've been thinking about taking a cooking class too, and I'm not sure if it'll be worth it. I'm just not sure how much I will get out of a 3 hour class.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Seagreen!

I guess it depends on the school. I went to http://www.iceculinary.com/ - a famous accredited school in Nyc. You can be sure here you'd get your money's worth 

It was actually 5 hours long. :lol But it was so much fun, time seemed to pass really quickly.

The recipes: We learned a few recipes actually created by the instructor (food writer, nutritionist) and they were incredible. For the first hour we just observed, but for the rest of the time it was all hands-on.

Btw, this is my 2nd cooking course, and there is always someone amongst the students who breaks the ice and makes other laugh... which is great for someone with SA )


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Sounds great, Poeme.  Good for you! :yay You'll have to share some of these recipes!


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

haha, sounds like fun, congrats with all that, exept for finger :x


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

That's great. Cooking class sounds like fun.


----------

